# Costs in Life - Budgeting for a Comfortable future



## PAB365 (20 Aug 2013)

Hi Ask About Money

I’m interested in having a financial plan in place for Life.


I looking at is the big picture.I would like to have a comfortable standard of living,If I can avoid getting into the situation of living pay day to pay day that would be great and I’m willing to make sacrifices now where possible for this.

Im looking for a spreadsheet with the following areas included.


1.Saving - General Rainy day fund.

2.General  Cost: Weekly/ Monthly / Yearly costs.

3.Short Term: Rent / Holidays / Bills / Education.
   Medium Term:
   Long Term : Mortgages / Holidays / Pension / Car / Wedding / Family.


Any others…. what am I overlooking…..

I welcome your experiences and appreciate all advice.

Thanks.


----------

